
Starting Up, One Year Later: The Honeymoon - jmorin007
http://tom.posterous.com/starting-up-one-year-later-the-honeymoon
======
edawerd
Awesome, heartfelt post. It really got me reminiscing about the good ol' times
in hot, humid Boston that summer.

~~~
jmorin007
Oh man, almost ungodly humid. But I agree, that was a fine piece of writing by
Tom.

~~~
tdavis
Well, some of you geniuses decided to not even use A/C, which was completely
nuts. Once ours were acquired, things were rather comfortable... so long as
you didn't leave the room with 2 units in the windows!

~~~
jmorin007
Our "office" (read living room filled with computers) was actually sealed off
with sheets in order to keep the cool air from the in-window AC confined to
that room.

The real killer was the two mile hike to YC for weekly dinners and meetings.
Unfortunately walking to the T, taking it a couple stops, then walking to YC
was the same equivalent distance, so we ended up just hoofing it over there in
the heat and humidity.

~~~
edawerd
We did pretty much the same. I remember sometimes it would rain like crazy out
of nowhere. We'd come to dinner soaked to the teeth! good times, yo

------
delano
_I think it's the excitement only a free man can feel, a free man at the start
of a long journey whose conclusion is uncertain._

I'm forever going to imagine you riding on an old bus, looking out an open
window.

~~~
tdavis
It seems like a good image to me. What should life be if not a string of
uncertain journeys? I'd be more worried if I knew where I was going.

------
vaksel
how much longer would the honey moon phase last, if you were in SV surrounded
by other entrepreneurs?

~~~
tdavis
I often wonder that myself. I have a feeling my life would have been more
balanced, at the expense of less work being accomplished in the short term.
Much "hanging out" goes on there ;)

~~~
mahmud
don't let them California folks tempt you; their "thug life" tats are henna.
this shit is supposed to hurt.

/me goes back to struggling with CSS in IE, you fucking piece of crap!

